# bedroom roof vent



## toolman0114 (Jun 17, 2012)

We have a 2006 Puma RKSS which has a front bedroom. I am wondering if the roof vent has a 12 volt wire hidden in the ceiling. I would like to put in a either a vent with a fan, or use the wire (if there is one) to install a 36 inch ceiling fan.
So, would there be a 12 volt wire in the ceiling at the bedroom roof vent? if not, how would I run one to there?


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jul 14, 2012)

Doubtful, you would more than likely need to pull open some panels to run a wire,
or possibly tap into the 12 volt lights over the bed.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2012)

If you get it wired you might want to look at the HENG Vortex Fan. A really neat unit that fits right in to the vent.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 15, 2012)

I had all four of my vents wired at the Gulf Stream factory when I ordered my trailer from Grandview Trailer Sales...I think Kenneth thought I was crazy!  However, we enjoy the fresh air and if I had it to do all over again there is only one of them that I would have second thoughts about!


----------



## akjimny (Jul 17, 2012)

Like Phil said, you can run a wire over to the nearest ceiling light fixture.  If you don't want to mess with pulling down a ceiling panel, you can get a surface mount wire chase at Home Depot or Lowes.  Not as neat but way easier than pulling panels.


----------

